# 18.75 acres south of Lexington TN



## mrs.H (Mar 6, 2003)

My husband and I bought this property in 02 because we wanted land in the country. But now we have found a wonderful church about 5 miles away from our house here in N. GA. and we don't want to move. So the new plan is to sell our property in TN and use it for a down payment on something close enough to drive to church.

It is 18.75 acres (of course) road frontage down two sides, an all year creek down one side.It is mostly planted in pine. It is flat. It has one area that will take a septic system on the Hurricane Creek Rd side. We had the guy from the county out to tell us where to put it. It has an electric pole on the property. Needs a well. It has a burnt out single wide on it. Some body set it on fire:shocked:, presumably because we weren't there.

Here is a link. It looks like a chubby rectangle. Pitts Rd. runs east to west and Hurricane Creek Rd. runs North to South. There are two underground gas lines running through the bottom corner.
[ame="http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=Pitts+Rd+%26+Hurricane+Creek+Rd,+Sardis,+Henderson,+Tennessee+38371&ie=UTF8&cd=1&geocode=FUl-HAIdSVK8-g&split=0&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=23.875,57.630033&hq=&hnear=Pitts+Rd+%26+Hurricane+Creek+Rd,+Sardis,+Henderson,+Tennessee+38371&ll=35.420155,-88.319757&spn=0.004643,0.006899&t=h&z=17"]http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=Pitts+Rd+%26+Hurricane+Creek+Rd,+Sardis,+Henderson,+Tennessee+38371&ie=UTF8&cd=1&geocode=FUl-HAIdSVK8-g&split=0&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=23.875,57.630033&hq=&hnear=Pitts+Rd+%26+Hurricane+Creek+Rd,+Sardis,+Henderson,+Tennessee+38371&ll=35.420155,-88.319757&spn=0.004643,0.006899&t=h&z=17[/ame]

We are asking $30,000.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

who would have burned down the mobile home..makes you wonder what kind of kids are around or others. sounds like a nice piece of property. Good Luck !!


----------



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

meth cookers, by accident


----------

